

Ask HN: Why does my online dating blog not show up on HN? - kadavy

I've submitted things from it before, only to find that later they display only to me, not to other users. See? Nothing here, right? http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1305427<p>The site is at http://onlinedatingmatchmaker.com and it has quality content on it. Is there a filter that bans sites with "onlinedating" in the URL?
======
kadavy
For those who insinuate that the posts are getting flagged, here is data from
my Analytics for the past two months, for visitors referred from Hacker News
(from random links in comments on other submissions):

Visits: 109

Pages/Visit: _3.18_

Bounce Rate: _40.37%_

Average Time on Site: _3:48_

HN readers seem to like the site just fine. HN appears to have a filter that
makes articles from this site dead upon submission.

------
jolan
There's something there, edit your profile and change showdead to yes.

It probably got flagged as spam due to the spammy name of the URL.

~~~
kadavy
That's what I was thinking...so HN just completely blocks URLs based upon
keywords in them? I wonder what other quality content gets blocked? What if
iwillteachyoutoberich.com were blocked?

~~~
jolan
I don't know if they do keyword blocking, but there is a lot of manual spam
filtering via the 'flag' link.

Usually I check the profile of the user who submitted it to see how long
they've been active and what their karma is before hitting 'flag'.

~~~
kadavy
They must. Every time I've submitted something from this site, it has
instantaneously not been visible. Just did a test, and had the same result.

It's a shame because there are some articles that I think other HN readers
would enjoy - not to mention the stuff I have in the pipeline.

------
minalecs
well outside of a ask hn to review your site.. i would consider this spam. It
depends on how you are submitting it.

~~~
kadavy
Additionally, I am disappointed that HNers have given upvotes to that comment.
If you would actually look at the content of the article, you would find that
it is well-researched, quality writing. This article was covered by several
popular sites, including Jezebel.com.

~~~
frossie
Okay well, I bothered to ask google about the article mentioned, it's at:

[http://www.onlinedatingmatchmaker.com/lie-online-dating-
prof...](http://www.onlinedatingmatchmaker.com/lie-online-dating-profile/#)

if anyone cares.

I don't know what the reason it gets deaded is, but it is really heavy with
the online site promotion at the top, and I can see how someone would think it
would be linkbait.

Compare that to the okcupid blog:

<http://blog.okcupid.com/>

Which conveys the impression it is a proper blog, rather than a massive
advertising exercise.

~~~
mooism2
It has an in-your-face give-me-your-email-before-you-read-further lightbox
thing, which as well as being annoying, reeks of shadiness. I might have
flagged it, if I'd seen it before it got deaded.

~~~
kadavy
Did that show up right away? It should have a 20 second delay on it. Again,
not any different from iwillteachyoutoberich.com, which (deservingly) shows up
on HN from time to time.

~~~
mooism2
It showed up while I was reading. I wasn't counting seconds.

